# Its none of the DNR's business !



## Nostromo (Feb 14, 2012)

johnIV said:


> To my knowledge, only chocolate is illegal for use as bear bait. Cocoa/chocolate products. If using barrels, not sure you'd want to use anything except corn, bird seed or peanuts. Those will freely run out of small holes. Granola does also but sometimes it clumps up causing stoppage at a small exit hole.


Shelled corn then. Bird seed is kind of expensive if you ask me. Though you might have an interesting show while you sit.


----------



## 98885 (Jan 18, 2015)

I use to feed corn, sorghum seed and granola years ago when I used barrels way before the 1999 bear drawing system started. Sometimes popcorn. That was a show for sure. Bears love popcorn. If you could use a 2-3" hole, popcorn would work great.


----------



## Tilden Hunter (Jun 14, 2018)

SpringCreek Rock said:


> After reading a lot of the comments on here about hole size. It looks like there a a few blaming the hound hunter. Of them that are blaming or saying it’s the hound hunters fault how many of say the bait hunters attended the bear forum meeting? Not just once or twice but year after year?
> PETA loves it when we all get bickering between ourselves. There is room for everyone in my opinion.
> There is no law either saying you have to use a barrel either.
> I myself do not like the one inch hole rule but whatever it is I will follow the laws.
> Good luck to all in the drawing.


You make a good point about bait hunters poor attendance, but the real over reach of the hound hunters was the 100 yd. rule. That one was so self serving that the proponents are the ones deserving the blame of dividing hunters.


----------



## cotote wacker (Jun 12, 2012)

Tilden Hunter said:


> You make a good point about bait hunters poor attendance, but the real over reach of the hound hunters was the 100 yd. rule. That one was so self serving that the proponents are the ones deserving the blame of dividing hunters.


You hit the nail square on the head....it would be hard to find many hound hunters that bought land to put a bait on to hound hunt...you're not going to find a bait hunter sitting 100 yards from a road that hound hunter are going to put there dogs on...

I have 330 acres and only put one bait on it and bought and pay taxes to bear hunting on bait....



Nostromo said:


> We have to live with the rule as it's written. So, lets talk about exactly what bait is available to use in the approved barrels?


About the only thing that will not get clogged in a 1" hole that not expensive is.....corn....
On a "shaker barrel" I've always used 2 holes in middle on opposite sides with 1 1/2" holes...fill barrel with corn then 4 gallons of used fryer grease...
If kept dry cookie dust, dry granola will work with a small 1" hole....


----------



## 22 Chuck (Feb 2, 2006)

Thwe bear hunters assn regularly attend 'coffee hrs' sponsored by legislators and have them the 'bear camp'.

Few yrs ago I went to coffee hrs and the hunters were there. I was wanting to wait for them to discuss what they were there for. I found out that they stayed for the whole hr and supplied the coffee. That helps get legislation passed.


----------

